
Melting metal with a magnetic field - keenbrain
https://i.imgur.com/X7Qfxn3.gifv
======
keenbrain
Melt metal with a magnetic field. The electromagnetic field of the coil
generated a eddy current in the workpiece. The electromagnetic field vibrates
the atoms until enough heat is generated to melt the metal workpiece.

------
eboyjr
Is this technique applied anywhere?

~~~
golem14
induction cooktops?

